# Audi TT Safari.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

By far the coolest Audi in Town! 
TT Safari - based on a TTRS with a Q2 suspension and incredible details made by the Audi Trainees in Ingolstadt!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

No.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So this is what happens when profiteering car manufacturers are making so much wonga they have no idea what to do with it next :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Looks like the love child from that idiot 'Bumble Bee' of Transformers fame after a good rear ending lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

At least the ride height is no different from a regular mk3 :roll:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You know this is their graduate/internship group doing something off the wall right?

They do it every year, there's usually a VW of similar level. It's not supposed to be a retail product, more a let your hair down, go wild and see what you produce. You never know, they may just stumble on something marketable, In the meantime it's a great experience for the youngsters involved.

Miseries. The lot of ya! :lol:


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Exhaust is pretty cool. Miles better than the fake vents of the current facelift!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Clearly the TT is dead, long live the TT.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

*HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED WHEN AUDI LET THEIR TRAINEES BUILD A CAR.*










This unique TT has been given a lift, a brand new set of off-roading tires with Quattro branded on it, flared fenders, a new grille with yellow rally lights and a set a yellow headlights with a yellow, white and satin grey livery.
The subtraction on this car is the rear windshield and that is replaced with two spare Quattro branded off-roading tires and fitted on the rear deck, similar to the tires on pick-up trucks that participate in the Dakar Rally.










The interior is no less Audi TT, the black leather with yellow highlights and yellow diamond stitch on the seats.
The steering wheel also sports highlights of yellow.
With the continuity of yellow lights the windshield is also sports a yellow tint.
I don't know the function of the yellow tint windshield but this car is not meant for roads.








[


----------

